# CM690 HDD Tray



## dexterz (Apr 9, 2018)

I have a 6year old CM690 cabinet and as of today my last hdd tray came apart. Given its age I know there won't be any replacement available in the market.   Right now i've just placed the 2 sata drives and 2 ssd on the cabinet side/floor. any jugaad that might help? or should i look at replacing the cabinet?


----------



## dexterz (Apr 11, 2018)

anyone? please help


----------



## chetansha (Apr 11, 2018)

You can try asking Sanket_Naik@coolermaster.com.tw

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 11, 2018)

No offence but why do you even want to continue using a 6 years old cabinet in such a condition.Sell it as junk & get a good new cabinet that can last for another couple of years.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 11, 2018)

Check for screw holes in that area, some cabinets can mount hard drives without trays using those screw holes.


----------



## dexterz (Apr 11, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> No offence but why do you even want to continue using a 6 years old cabinet in such a condition.Sell it as junk & get a good new cabinet that can last for another couple of years.


budget constraints. UPS has started failing more frequently as of late. need to upgrade from a 700va to 1kva on that end.  might go for a cheap corsair if nothing works out. just need to be ready to handle wife aggro lol


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 11, 2018)

Cheap corsair spec-01 model is available for ~3k along with Antec GX200,both are good vfm choices.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 11, 2018)

ORICO Aluminum 5.25 inch to 2.5 or 3.5   inch All  in  1 Hard Drive HDD SSD Converter Adapter Mounting Bracket( AC52535 1S BK)-in HDD Enclosure from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


You can always use one of these to utilize your 5.25 inch space and convert them for a 3.5 inch or 2.5 inch hdd storage place.


----------



## dexterz (Apr 11, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Cheap corsair spec-01 model is available for ~3k along with Antec GX200,both are good vfm choices.





Nerevarine said:


> ORICO Aluminum 5.25 inch to 2.5 or 3.5   inch All  in  1 Hard Drive HDD SSD Converter Adapter Mounting Bracket( AC52535 1S BK)-in HDD Enclosure from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
> 
> 
> You can always use one of these to utilize your 5.25 inch space and convert them for a 3.5 inch or 2.5 inch hdd storage place.


thanks guys. will check those out.


----------



## dexterz (Apr 11, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Cheap corsair spec-01 model is available for ~3k along with Antec GX200,both are good vfm choices.


the cpu cooler clearance on the spec01 and gx200 seem to be around 158mm as per their websites. i use a TRUE120 which is listed as 160.5mm.


----------



## dexterz (Apr 13, 2018)

@whitestar_999 which case would you suggest that would house a 160mm cooler under budget of 3~4/4.5k? or will i have to increase my budget to accommodate that?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 13, 2018)

dexterz said:


> @whitestar_999 which case would you suggest that would house a 160mm cooler under budget of 3~4/4.5k? or will i have to increase my budget to accommodate that?


ANTEC DF500 RGB Mid Tower Cabinet (Atx) - With Tempered Glass Side Panel


----------



## dexterz (Apr 13, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> ANTEC DF500 RGB Mid Tower Cabinet (Atx) - With Tempered Glass Side Panel


will take a look at it. also found this Deepcool TESSERACT BF Mid Tower Computer Case (Black) and it seems to tick the budget and fitting the cooler parts. any idea about deepcool?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 13, 2018)

dexterz said:


> will take a look at it. also found this Deepcool TESSERACT BF Mid Tower Computer Case (Black) and it seems to tick the budget and fitting the cooler parts. any idea about deepcool?


Deepcool is a good brand for AIO Coolers and Cabinets but their cheaper cabinets are very fragile because I ordered one and returned it and bought Corsair SPEC-01 instead. I suggest Antec GX200 @ 2.7k from primeabgb.com

Antec GX200 Link:Buy Online | Antec GX200 Window ATX Computer Cabinet | Price in India


----------



## dexterz (Apr 13, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> Deepcool is a good brand for AIO Coolers and Cabinets but their cheaper cabinets are very fragile because I ordered one and returned it and bought Corsair SPEC-01 instead. I suggest Antec GX200 @ 2.7k from primeabgb.com
> 
> Antec GX200 Link:Buy Online | Antec GX200 Window ATX Computer Cabinet | Price in India


i dont mind getting a gx200 or spec-01 except for the cpu cooler clearance ( those values are ranging between 150mm to 158mm across different sites).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 13, 2018)

dexterz said:


> i dont mind getting a gx200 or spec-01 except for the cpu cooler clearance ( those values are ranging between 150mm to 158mm across different sites).


According to the official website of Antec its 
Maximum CPU cooler height:
6.2” (158 mm)
Source:Antec GX200


----------



## dexterz (Apr 13, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> According to the official website of Antec its
> Maximum CPU cooler height:
> 6.2” (158 mm)
> Source:Antec GX200


My cooler is 160.5mm. Looks like i need to up my budget or get the dc tessaract

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 13, 2018)

dexterz said:


> My cooler is 160.5mm. Looks like i need to up my budget or get the dc tessaract
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


*COOLER MASTER FORCE 500 @ 2.75k
*
Link:Cooler Master Force 500 - Mid Tower Computer Case
Net Weight 5.23 kg / 11.51 lbs
M/B Type microATX, ATX
5.25" Drive Bays 2 (exposed)
3.5" Drive Bays 8 (1 exposed, 7 hidden)
2.5" Drive Bays 1 (hidden)
I/O Panel USB 3.0 x 1 (int.), USB 2.0 x 2,
Mic x1, Audio x 1 (supports AC97 / HD Audio)
Expansion Slots 7
Cooling System Front: 140mm fan x 1 (optional), or 120mm fan x 2 (optional)
Rear: 120mm black fan x 1 (installed)
Side (left): 120/140mm fan x 1 (optional)
Side (right): 120mm fan x 2 (optional)
Power Supply Type Standard ATX PS2 / EPS 12V
Maximum Compatibility VGA card length: 320mm / 12.6 inch (with HDD cage)
*CPU cooler height: 163.9mm / 6.5 inch *


----------



## dexterz (Apr 13, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> *COOLER MASTER FORCE 500 @ 2.75k
> *
> Link:Cooler Master Force 500 - Mid Tower Computer Case
> *CPU cooler height: 163.9mm / 6.5 inch*


planning to go to delta peripherals tomorrow to check out the cases.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 13, 2018)

dexterz said:


> will take a look at it. also found this Deepcool TESSERACT BF Mid Tower Computer Case (Black) and it seems to tick the budget and fitting the cooler parts. any idea about deepcool?


I own this cabinet, it is a really VFM option, I got it for 2.6k though.
After 5 years of abuse, still strong


----------



## dexterz (Apr 13, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> I own this cabinet, it is a really VFM option, I got it for 2.6k though.
> After 5 years of abuse, still strong


thanks for the info. I called the shop in chennai but it's out of stock here and they have the Side panel version which costs 500rs more. I'll go take a look at the CM cases tomorrow and decide whether to get one locally or order the dc tesseract online since its free shipping.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 14, 2018)

CM Force 500 has top mounted psu option which is a thing of the past & reason enough to not consider it.


----------



## dexterz (Apr 14, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> CM Force 500 has top mounted psu option which is a thing of the past & reason enough to not consider it.


Got my UPS for 4k so I have a 5~6k left for the cabinet. Considering the extra budget any better cases? or would you say something like the Deepcool @ 2750 will suffice? I won't be upgrading for another stretch of 5~6years depending on how much i spend now 
 I removed Force500 from list after I noticed it has top mounted PSU, plus it was not available in local shops at Ritchie St. As of now looking at Deepcool Tesseract BF @ 2750 or the side panel version at 3250. 
Delta had a CM Elite 431 for 4300 (clearance piece due to damaged cardboard packaging). 
*www.amazon.in/Cooler-Master-MasterBox-Case-Black/dp/B01LZNIGSO @ 5.4k caught my eye, have to check out the reviews.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 14, 2018)

Almost all cabinets after a certain point is aesthetics. Deepcool is a great entry level cabinet that has most of the features you need. Beyond that, its all *wants*
If you want a tempered  glass side panel cabinet, take a look at thermaltake versa c23. Downside is these aesthetic cabinets cut down on storage slots.


----------



## dexterz (Apr 14, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Almost all cabinets after a certain point is aesthetics. Deepcool is a great entry level cabinet that has most of the features you need. Beyond that, its all *wants*
> If you want a tempered  glass side panel cabinet, take a look at thermaltake versa c23. Downside is these aesthetic cabinets cut down on storage slots.


true that. deepcool certainly ticks all the boxes on my list. just waiting for their signup/ordering to fixed on oczone site.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 14, 2018)

dexterz said:


> Delta had a CM Elite 431 for 4300 (clearance piece due to damaged cardboard packaging).
> *www.amazon.in/Cooler-Master-MasterBox-Case-Black/dp/B01LZNIGSO @ 5.4k caught my eye, have to check out the reviews.



CM Elite 431 has poor cable management options. it is a very old cabinet too. there were some nzxt cabinets in the price range of 5k-6k. do not remember the names though. Check the review/unboxing etc on youtube/other websites before purchase.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 15, 2018)

dexterz said:


> Got my UPS for 4k so I have a 5~6k left for the cabinet. Considering the extra budget any better cases? or would you say something like the Deepcool @ 2750 will suffice? I won't be upgrading for another stretch of 5~6years depending on how much i spend now
> I removed Force500 from list after I noticed it has top mounted PSU, plus it was not available in local shops at Ritchie St. As of now looking at Deepcool Tesseract BF @ 2750 or the side panel version at 3250.
> Delta had a CM Elite 431 for 4300 (clearance piece due to damaged cardboard packaging).
> *www.amazon.in/Cooler-Master-MasterBox-Case-Black/dp/B01LZNIGSO @ 5.4k caught my eye, have to check out the reviews.


if your budget is 5-6k then you can go with Phanteks ECLIPSE P300 Black Cabinet @ 5299.
Link:PHANTEKS ECLIPSE P300 Black Mid Tower Cabinet (E-Atx) With Tempered Glass Side Panel
Reviews:


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 15, 2018)

Phanteks Eclipse P300 Installation


> We found it odd that the *3.5” drive caddies, accessible only by removing the front panel*, situate our hard drives so that the SATA and power connectors face outward from the chassis. 2.5” drives can be mounted with SATA and power connectors facing the inside of the chassis, but, because of the way the drives are fastened to the drive caddy, it is almost impossible to attach a power cable to the drive. In the end, we installed our 2.5” SSD in the location behind the motherboard tray to avoid clearance issues.



CM MasterBox 5 seems good but it has only two 3.5" hdd bays by default & no 5.25" bay.If that's alright with then this seems to be the best case at 6k.
*www.amazon.in/Cooler-Master-Master...scsubtag=b67243ef-7b8d-4b95-862e-1ea95b5fdd1d
MasterBox 5 MSI Edition | Cooler Master
Cooler Master MasterBox 5 EATX Mid-Tower Case Review

This one also seems good with more hdd & sdd bays but a bit more expensive & not as new as above model.
*www.amazon.in/NZXT-S340-Tower-Comp...scsubtag=b67243ef-7b8d-4b95-862e-1ea95b5fdd1d
NZXT | S340 Compact ATX Mid Tower Case
The NZXT S340 Case Review


----------



## dexterz (Apr 15, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Phanteks Eclipse P300 Installation
> 
> 
> CM MasterBox 5 seems good but it has only two 3.5" hdd bays by default & no 5.25" bay.If that's alright with then this seems to be the best case at 6k.
> ...


the number of hdd bays matches what i'm using right now (2 3.5's and 2ssd) and i'll be discarding my dvd writer (not sure if it even works  ) when i switch to new case. the master box 5T seems to be same as the MB5 MSI edition minus the MSI branding and 600rs cheaper. i'm not too sure about the eclipse/antec p8 case which has that cage kind of installation for hdd and psu. will decide between the MB 5 and tesseract tomorrow


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 15, 2018)

remember you can use your current case with some 5.25 inch mounts.
If you are satisfied with it, there is no reason to discard it


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 15, 2018)

dexterz said:


> the number of hdd bays matches what i'm using right now (2 3.5's and 2ssd) and i'll be discarding my dvd writer (not sure if it even works  ) when i switch to new case. the master box 5T seems to be same as the MB5 MSI edition minus the MSI branding and 600rs cheaper. i'm not too sure about the eclipse/antec p8 case which has that cage kind of installation for hdd and psu. will decide between the MB 5 and tesseract tomorrow


Yes,master box 5t is updated version with some plus & some minus over its predecessor.
Cooler Master MasterBox 5t Review | bit-tech.net


> The £60 MasterBox 5 won our approval in our original review for its simple but well executed design and solid cooling results. The MasterBox 5t isn't quite as impressive on that latter front, perhaps due to its more solid front panel, but it does net you a fair few extra features and a bit more aesthetic flare for the £15 increase in asking price: a fan controller, a carry handle and more options for both air and water-cooling, as well as the new paint job and front LED - a pretty fair deal in our eyes.


----------



## dexterz (Apr 17, 2018)

ordered the Deepcool Tesseract BF for 2750. Holding the remaining budget for new HDD in case my current one conks (the sata cable notch broke on the drive when the hdd tray broke). thank you everyone for your help!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 18, 2018)

dexterz said:


> ordered the Deepcool Tesseract BF for 2750. Holding the remaining budget for new HDD in case my current one conks (the sata cable notch broke on the drive when the hdd tray broke). thank you everyone for your help!



nice to know . let us know how the case is once it reaches you. I too ordered one case ,corsair spec 01 to be exact since my 5 year old antec x1 gave up on the power switch.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 18, 2018)

congo


----------



## dexterz (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks. Will do. Wife broke the power switch on my cm690. Using the reset switch as power lol. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexterz (Apr 22, 2018)

The case arrived yesterday. Will be shifting to new case once my psu has been RMAd

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexterz (May 4, 2018)

got my HX 650 replaced with a RM650 yesterday. shifted to the new case. The tesseract is a bit fragile but gets the job done at budget. thanks everyone for all the input.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 5, 2018)

dexterz said:


> got my HX 650 replaced with a RM650 yesterday. shifted to the new case. The tesseract is a bit fragile but gets the job done at budget. thanks everyone for all the input.



good to know that.
assembled my spec 01 just now and disappointed with the fact that I cannot mount fans at top due to my mini-ITX motherboard.Fans were hitting the RAM. corsair engineers should have done a better job! a 3mm extra would have done the job just right. other than that looks like a decent case with good cable management holes.provided led fan is very bright but looks like low air flow and my cooler master sickle flow x fan provides more air than my ceiling fan


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 5, 2018)

rijinpk1 said:


> good to know that.
> assembled my spec 01 just now and disappointed with the fact that I cannot mount fans at top due to my mini-ITX motherboard.Fans were hitting the RAM. corsair engineers should have done a better job! a 3mm extra would have done the job just right. other than that looks like a decent case with good cable management holes.provided led fan is very bright but looks like low air flow and my cooler master sickle flow x fan provides more air than my ceiling fan


Why mini-itx mobo if using a mid tower cabinet & multiple fans?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 5, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Why mini-itx mobo if using a mid tower cabinet & multiple fans?



did not have a choice when my old motherboard died  after 5 years of service!


----------

